# Beethoven's Clara (or Last) Waltz, Op. 508



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about this mysterious last or final waltz of Ludwig Von's? It comes up when I search it on Google, but there are only a few links and none of them are actual recordings of the piece. I can't find a single recording of it anywhere; not even on iTunes or Amazon. Is there a different name for it that I should be using in my query? Was it in sonata form? Symphonic? It is utterly allusive and mysterious to me!

Can anyone tell me anything about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Try this link under the second heading (Curiosités), second item (Clara or the Last Waltz) :
http://www.lvbeethoven.fr/Oeuvres/Midi-Mp3-AutresCuriosites.html
I can't vouch for the veracity, but they say that it was probably composed by an American composer - Charles Grobe - sometime in the 1840s. The score is archived at the Washington Library of Congress and carries the number "Opus 508".

This link (with score) also says it was erroneously ascribed to Beethoven :
http://omeka.wustl.edu/omeka/items/show/2270


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info, TalkingHead! That first link takes me to a site that is in a completely different language so it's a bit confusing to navigate but I will try and figure it out.

Do you know if anyone ever recorded it? Like a professional quality recording on piano or otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi EDaddy! Apologies, here's the link to the English version of the site:
http://www.lvbeethoven.com/Oeuvres/Music-Midi-Mp3-OthersCuriosities.html


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Ah thank you sir!


----------



## thomasmgill (Jun 30, 2014)

Beethoven composed up to Opus 508?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

thomasmgill said:


> Beethoven composed up to Opus 508?


He'd be more surprised than anybody else.


----------

